# Latin Bible?



## Cheryl Watson (Feb 3, 2020)

My daughter studies Latin and is wondering if there is a good Bible in Latin. She was hoping for and English/Latin Bible, but the only one I could find used a Roman Catholic translation (Douay-Rheims) for English...so that dream has pretty much died, LOL. So, now we are trying to find a Latin Bible that isn't too Roman Catholic. Does anyone have any suggestions? Is the one below the best I'll be able to find? Thank you 

https://www.amazon.com/Biblia-Sacra..._4?keywords=latin+bible&qid=1580762466&sr=8-4


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Feb 3, 2020)

Cheryl Watson said:


> My daughter studies Latin and is wondering if there is a good Bible in Latin. She was hoping for and English/Latin Bible, but the only one I could find used a Roman Catholic translation (Douay-Rheims) for English...so that dream has pretty much died, LOL. So, now we are trying to find a Latin Bible that isn't too Roman Catholic. Does anyone have any suggestions? Is the one below the best I'll be able to find? Thank you


If the Douay-Rheims is free of Second Commandment violations, I would think it's an acceptable option. She can always confer with better translations when she runs into something questionable. But the Vulgate is a work of monumental importance in the history of the church and Western society. For that reason, I would say reading it has inherent value.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 3, 2020)

What about the Latin text of Tremellius/Junius/Beza? http://prdl.org/author_view.php?s=140&limit=20&a_id=32&sort=

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Guido's Brother (Feb 3, 2020)

NaphtaliPress said:


> What about the Latin text of Tremellius/Junius/Beza? http://prdl.org/author_view.php?s=140&limit=20&a_id=32&sort=



That was the text used by Reformers most of the time. However, unless you've got the coin, I don't think you'll find it in book form. If you need a book, I'm quite sure there's a critical edition of the Vulgate published by UBS.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cheryl Watson (Feb 3, 2020)

Thank you all for your help! Yeah, we don't have the kind of coin for the Tremellius/Junius/Beza text. She really wants both English in the same Bible, so it is very encouraging to know that the Douay-Rheims translation should be okay. I can't see inside it, but it looks like there aren't any pictures. If there are any 2CV pictures, I'll cover them. Thank you again


----------



## wcf_linux (Feb 3, 2020)

Guido's Brother said:


> That was the text used by Reformers most of the time. However, unless you've got the coin, I don't think you'll find it in book form. If you need a book, I'm quite sure there's a critical edition of the Vulgate published by UBS.



The UBS critical edition is good; I have it on my shelf. It even has both Psalters that circulated in different Vulgate variants. (Some had Jerome's translation from Hebrew, others instead had the "Old Latin" Psalms which were translated into Latin from the Septuagint.) The Vulgate was a bit of a mess, as far as textual history goes!

Just fair warning it does differ from Classical Latin, especially in vocabulary. Not a big deal (Vulgate Latin tends to be easier overall), but there will be words that are not in a Classical dictionary like Cassel's. I remember leaning a bit on Whitaker's Words as a reference, though it tends to give a LOT of options for possible meanings.

It would be really nice to see publication and use (especially in classical education circles) of one of the Protestant Latin Bibles like the Tremellius/Junius/Beza text. They were really important, even as aids for translations from Greek/Hebrew to a given vernacular.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cheryl Watson (Feb 4, 2020)

wcf_linux said:


> The UBS critical edition is good; I have it on my shelf. It even has both Psalters that circulated in different Vulgate variants. (Some had Jerome's translation from Hebrew, others instead had the "Old Latin" Psalms which were translated into Latin from the Septuagint.) The Vulgate was a bit of a mess, as far as textual history goes!
> 
> Just fair warning it does differ from Classical Latin, especially in vocabulary. Not a big deal (Vulgate Latin tends to be easier overall), but there will be words that are not in a Classical dictionary like Cassel's. I remember leaning a bit on Whitaker's Words as a reference, though it tends to give a LOT of options for possible meanings.
> 
> It would be really nice to see publication and use (especially in classical education circles) of one of the Protestant Latin Bibles like the Tremellius/Junius/Beza text. They were really important, even as aids for translations from Greek/Hebrew to a given vernacular.



Thank you very much! Is this the one you are talking about?
https://www.amazon.com/Biblia-Sacra...0&sr=1-1-dd5817a1-1ba7-46c2-8996-f96e7b0f409c

There are so few who educate classically anymore, and most that do seem to be Roman Catholic. Maybe someday...


----------



## wcf_linux (Feb 4, 2020)

Cheryl Watson said:


> Thank you very much! Is this the one you are talking about?
> https://www.amazon.com/Biblia-Sacra...0&sr=1-1-dd5817a1-1ba7-46c2-8996-f96e7b0f409c
> 
> There are so few who educate classically anymore, and most that do seem to be Roman Catholic. Maybe someday...


That's the one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cheryl Watson (Feb 4, 2020)

wcf_linux said:


> That's the one!



Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

